# Is Surefire done with incandescents?



## Grijon (Dec 23, 2015)

Their website no longer lists the G2 and 6P incandescent models.

Does anybody know if they are they done?


----------



## Grijon (Dec 23, 2015)

My apologies for starting a thread prematurely.

I spoke with Surefire on the phone and they told me that the G2 is discontinued and the 6P may be, but they're not sure on that one. They (Surefire) do still have both in stock.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 23, 2015)

Time to put one or two NIP away of each...


----------



## m4a1usr (Dec 23, 2015)

That's a shame to hear about the G2's fate. Probably means the G3 is in the same boat.


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 23, 2015)

If the 6P is discontinued it will be a shame. It is a nice light on its own merit, and a wonderful host as well.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 23, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Time to put one or two NIP away of each...



Done.

Saw the writing on the wall back in the summer when they stopped putting twisty cap switches on current LED lights and ceased production of green.

I really can't say I'm in favor of what they are doing with their classic items. But it aint my company so it aint my call.
Yet it draws me to Streamlight even stronger. Matter of fact I'm probably done buying anything by Sure Fire. I could not care less about a 300 lumen key fob sized light, but that seems the direction they prefer these days. When my G2x Pro lights are used up I'll unpack my assortment of Polytacs. And 6 furies? Pffft the protac has 10 tap UI. And the Scorpion has that mega grip body.

Streamlight still makes xenon Strions and TL 2 lights, which aside from the lack of Lego imo are just as good. They did discontinue the shockproof unfortunately.

Even Mag hasn't abandoned their incan roots fwiw.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 23, 2015)

As I stated in the other Surefire thread, didn't you notice the glut of 6P's of recent on the auction circuit ?

No one wants a 65 lumen Incan light that retails for $80 when you can purchase a 1000 lumen LED for the same or less money. 

I picked up a "few" 6P's for hosts a couple of weeks ago. Complete lights for less than the cost of a bare body. 

The writing has been on the wall for a while, just some have ignored it. When you can purchase a LED drop in for less than the cost of a bulb, they probably weren't selling too many bulbs.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 29, 2015)

Found one of those sub $30 6P sites...2 on the way.


----------



## xdayv (Jan 5, 2016)

need to get hold of some 6P's before they are gone.


----------



## nfetterly (Jan 5, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Found one of those sub $30 6P sites...2 on the way.



Took a brief look, didn't see sub $30 with shipping.

Opticsplanet had "discontinued by manufacturer" for the 6P on their web site.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 5, 2016)

My sub- $30.00 plus shipping 6P arrived yesterday. 2019 lithium primaries installed, it's been sitting on a shelf since 2009. No sense leaving it NIP...


----------



## thaugen (Jan 5, 2016)

I ordered two new in package as well. They are not in their packages anymore! I am really liking the M61NL in the 6P host. The other 6P will have a M61W in a couple of days.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Jan 5, 2016)

I saw them super cheap aswell, too bad they don't ship overseas, would've gotten 1 or 2.


----------



## nfetterly (Jan 5, 2016)

Can someone please pm me a website for sub $30 plus shipping?

Then I have to get off-line, got rear ended tonight (fortunately she wasn't going that fast) and having some red wine...

I try to to drink & do CPF (or kickstarter - although usually I can cancel that). Too costly.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 5, 2016)

PM sent.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 5, 2016)

nfetterly said:


> Can someone please pm me a website for sub $30 plus shipping?
> 
> Then I have to get off-line, got rear ended tonight (fortunately she wasn't going that fast) and having some red wine...
> 
> I try to to drink & do CPF (or kickstarter - although usually I can cancel that). Too costly.





scout24 said:


> PM sent.



Please forward that PM my way. oo:

Thank you, ~ Chance


----------



## scout24 (Jan 5, 2016)

Why certainly! :thumbsup: (Credit where due, Bykfixer let me know where he found them, I'm just passing it along...)


----------



## scs (Jan 5, 2016)

scout24 said:


> Why certainly! :thumbsup: (Credit where due, Bykfixer let me know where he found them, I'm just passing it along...)



Me too. Thanks.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 5, 2016)

scout24 said:


> My sub- $30.00 plus shipping 6P arrived yesterday. 2019 lithium primaries installed, it's been sitting on a shelf since 2009. No sense leaving it NIP...



My sub 30 dollar plus shipping 6P also has SF lithium primaries dated 2019 expiration. Got some extra Keeppower 16650s today to power it. Now not sure what to do. Already have a M61WL in my other 6P, M61LL in a C2 plus a M61NL in a G2Z with Z44 bezel not to mention my old pre lockout G2 with M60LL. So what to do. The ultimate First World Problem. It's in the teens outside. I suppose a cold 5-mile night trail run maybe in order.

Edit.

Seeing how this is the Incan forum I wonder what are my 4.2 volt options to keep the hotwires glowing.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 5, 2016)

Woods Walker- Lumensfactory, HO4 and EO4, 1xRCR "P60" lamps. 16650 and 17670 work fine unbored.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you to both of you. :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## kssmith (Jan 5, 2016)

scs said:


> Me too. Thanks.



Hey can I jump on too??


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 5, 2016)

kssmith said:


> Hey can I jump on too??


Me three! I already have three D26/P60 lights, one a 6P, but it never hurts to have another great host around, especially if they are going to be discontinued.


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 5, 2016)

As far as the done with incandescent lights goes, I'm willing to bet that their last major incandescent contract just ran out, so they are no longer required to produce the 6P due to any contracts in force. It will be interesting to see what their 2016 catalog looks like.


----------



## just like me (Jan 5, 2016)

I love incans and always intended to get a Surefire incan, 6P, A2 Aviator or Executive Elite. I hope my questions are not too far offtopic: How long do the 6P bulbs last? Roughly how expensive are they to replace with a new bulb? Who (and who else) makes them? Who (and who else) sells new bulbs (or incan drop-ins)? What will discontinuing the incan model do to replacement incan bulb availability? Thanks.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 5, 2016)

There are TONS of 6P/G2/C2 and compatible lights in circulation. I would imagine Surefire and their dealers will have stock for quite a while. Years, if I had to guess. Personally, they're cheap enough to pick up one or two here and there until you have a shoebox full. (Cough...) Lumensfactory, as mentioned above, builds well made incan modules in both 2x123 primary and 1xRCR flavors, I suggest looking at their website. Lots of good stuff. Welcome to CPF, by the way! Some of your other questions can be answered by using the search function near the top right of your screen...


----------



## nimdabew (Jan 6, 2016)

Just ordered one off of amazon for $35 shipped. I was trying to find a 6P host for cheap for a while. I should get a second, but I already don't know what to do with all of my other lights...


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 6, 2016)

And there will be P60 and P61 replacements available for even longer, since there are a lot of Surefire lights out there that use these lamp assemblies, and a lot of those are diehards that don't want to switch to LED.


----------



## wolfstyle (Jan 6, 2016)

Would like to know where to get the sub $30 6p. Can I get a PM?

Thanks


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 6, 2016)

Timothybil said:


> As far as the done with incandescent lights goes, I'm willing to bet that their last major incandescent contract just ran out, so they are no longer required to produce the 6P due to any contracts in force. It will be interesting to see what their 2016 catalog looks like.



The ones I found were from 09 so I'm figuring military surplus sorta thing that somebody bought at an auction. 
Like say 1000 all in a block that somebody with $10k to spend bought and now sell on the internet for $25-30...
I bought 8 total and out of that 1 was in a pretty beat up package, with 3 in pretty good shape. Await the arrival of the last 4.


----------



## thaugen (Jan 6, 2016)

wolfstyle said:


> Would like to know where to get the sub $30 6p. Can I get a PM?
> 
> Thanks



PM sent. I haven't found anything sub $30, but close to it.


----------



## wolfstyle (Jan 6, 2016)

thaugen said:


> PM sent. I haven't found anything sub $30, but close to it.




Received, Thanks.


----------



## m4a1usr (Jan 6, 2016)

thaugen said:


> PM sent. I haven't found anything sub $30, but close to it.



You will find the seller on Amazon. But you can still get a better deal on "that bidding site". Before Xmas you could find sub 30 6P's from several sellers. And that included shipping. Those guys are now sold out. 


Back to the topic though. I think Scout is right. There appears to be thousands of these lights in new sellers hands and I doubt the inventory will be depleted anytime soon. Ironically there are quite a few who are still selling them at MSRP. I bet they aren't selling a whole bunch these days, eh?


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 6, 2016)

^^ agreed.
All they hear is crickets chirping instead of the phone ringing or 'you've got mail' regarding 6P orders.

The sites I bought from in the summer (when 6P was still shown at the SF web site) were 014/15 models though and about $55-60.
I'm glad to have 'some of the last ones made' in that regard. 

But these surplus are pretty cool. A bit of a retro look on the tail cap. I bought 2 incase they were fakes. 
But when it was confirmed they were the real thing I bought more...as I figure they'll restart making them about the same time as the 3P resumes and water aint wet.... 
I think this is it for the 6P.

I haven't seen any 'rock bottom' priced G2 lights...but then again I have not looked real hard as I have a few 014/15 versions tucked away. 
After I realized the newer ones don't come with a sticker I didn't open anymore. Now I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 6, 2016)

I picked up some of these lights a few weeks back before the price went up. When you can purchase the complete light for less than a bare body. go for it.


----------



## scs (Jan 6, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> I picked up some of these lights a few weeks back before the price went up. When you can purchase the complete light for less than a bare body. go for it.



I really wanted to get a couple but reason got the better of me. I realized I would still have to spend more money to get them to my liking: a round of Xeno bezels to replace their stock plastic bezel ring ($8-$12 each); a round of McClickies ($10 each); and getting them bored ($25-ish each). That totals to more than another $50 each (including shipping) on top of the cost and shipping for the lights themselves. Then I would have to spend around $20 total for a new dropin each. I rather spend that money on some Zebralights.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 6, 2016)

I've got the bezels already. Same goes for having the reamer. As for the drop ins? 

Not sure what direction I want to go. I've got Malkoff LL versions in edc's and a Solarforce 1000 lumen version. 

Right now, they'll stay in the bubble pack until needed or gifted which I did with a couple as last minute Christmas gifts.


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 6, 2016)

As for as G2s go, I picked up an almost new G2 original for $29 last summer on Ebay, so the deals are still out there. It sometimes just takes a while to find them. I dropped the Mountain Electronics CUXP/CUXM drop in with a Nichia 219B emitter and OP reflector and have an almost perfect light. I really love that creamy Nichia tint!


----------



## Swordforthelord (Jan 6, 2016)

Timothybil said:


> As for as G2s go, I picked up an almost new G2 original for $29 last summer on Ebay, so the deals are still out there. It sometimes just takes a while to find them. I dropped the Mountain Electronics CUXP/CUXM drop in with a Nichia 219B emitter and OP reflector and have an almost perfect light. I really love that creamy Nichia tint!


I just picked up a couple myself. The switches had no retaining ring like my 6P did; is that normal?


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 6, 2016)

I bought some recently because I love, love, loves me a SureFire 6P bone stock. Now I have one for each day of the week and 2 on Sunday.

My first 3 were to 'upgrade'...yet I longed to keep one stock. And so it is.


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 6, 2016)

Swordforthelord said:


> I just picked up a couple myself. The switches had no retaining ring like my 6P did; is that normal?


If there is no retaining ring, then what you have is a _genuine original_ original G2. The first G2s did not have a lockout tail cap, you can check to make sure by comparing the length of your tail cap to other G2 tail caps. The non-lockout cap is shorter by about two turns. To make the tail cap lock out, Surefire lengthened the tail cap, and added the retaining ring so that the button could only be depressed so far. The extra length allowed the cap to be unscrewed far enough that no contact would be made if the button was pushed, without making the cap so loose that it would fall off easily.

PS: That is also why one can not add a McClicky switch to a non-lockout tail cap. There is not enough room for the switch mechanism in the shorter cap.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 6, 2016)

Timothybil said:


> If there is no retaining ring, then what you have is a _genuine original_ original G2. The first G2s did not have a lockout tail cap, you can check to make sure by comparing the length of your tail cap to other G2 tail caps. The non-lockout cap is shorter by about two turns. To make the tail cap lock out, Surefire lengthened the tail cap, and added the retaining ring so that the button could only be depressed so far. The extra length allowed the cap to be unscrewed far enough that no contact would be made if the button was pushed, without making the cap so loose that it would fall off easily.
> 
> PS: That is also why one can not add a McClicky switch to a non-lockout tail cap. There is not enough room for the switch mechanism in the shorter cap.



I have an old G2 without lockout tailcap. I rather like it as sometimes less is more.


----------



## Illum (Jan 6, 2016)

Not really to say Surefires Done only with incandescents, they appear to be also done with modular lights that allows the use of third party drop-ins.


----------



## Swordforthelord (Jan 6, 2016)

Timothybil said:


> If there is no retaining ring, then what you have is a _genuine original_ original G2. The first G2s did not have a lockout tail cap, you can check to make sure by comparing the length of your tail cap to other G2 tail caps. The non-lockout cap is shorter by about two turns. To make the tail cap lock out, Surefire lengthened the tail cap, and added the retaining ring so that the button could only be depressed so far. The extra length allowed the cap to be unscrewed far enough that no contact would be made if the button was pushed, without making the cap so loose that it would fall off easily.
> 
> PS: That is also why one can not add a McClicky switch to a non-lockout tail cap. There is not enough room for the switch mechanism in the shorter cap.


Yeah, I just found that out. And my plan was to put a McClicky in at least one. So much for that. [emoji4] The Delrin tailcaps from Oveready look nice but pricier than I bargained for after you add a switch.


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 7, 2016)

Swordforthelord said:


> Yeah, I just found that out. And my plan was to put a McClicky in at least one. So much for that. [emoji4] The Delrin tailcaps from Oveready look nice but pricier than I bargained for after you add a switch.


There are some nice tail caps for sale on Ebay the have the McClicky switch installed. They are not Surefire, but from the illustrations they appear to be very close to what a 6P looks like as to fit and finish. One I am looking at will even tail stand, for about $7.


----------



## Swordforthelord (Jan 7, 2016)

Timothybil said:


> There are some nice tail caps for sale on Ebay the have the McClicky switch installed. They are not Surefire, but from the illustrations they appear to be very close to what a 6P looks like as to fit and finish. One I am looking at will even tail stand, for about $7.




Can you send me a link please? 
I don't know what I'm doing wrong but I can't seem to find what you're seeing.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 7, 2016)

Word of caution: Those may have "A" clicky switch installed, but not a McClicky switch. The McClicky kits sold by Oveready and the original tailcaps cost what they do for a reason. The McClicky is probably the best click switch out there, you get what you pay for... My two cents.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 7, 2016)

^^ I like the Malkoff McClickys. Great prices on blemished (when he has them). 

Welp, it looks like the sub $30 are gone where I was buying them. Went to buy 1 last one. 

Best price at the big A now is $49.99 from a liquidation outfit. Both my sources are out. 

Hope others can find some deals.




^^ final 4 arrived in minty packages.

I checked serial numbers hoping to have a pair in sequence. All were in the A626,000 family but the closest were 40 apart at 779 and 819 then an 889 . Oh well. Prior ones are not even in the A626000 family.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 7, 2016)

^ He clicks. HE SCORES!!! The crowd goes wild!!!!!!

~ Chance


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 7, 2016)

scout24 said:


> Word of caution: Those may have "A" clicky switch installed, but not a McClicky switch. The McClicky kits sold by Oveready and the original tailcaps cost what they do for a reason. The McClicky is probably the best click switch out there, you get what you pay for... My two cents.


You are right, I stand corrected. Most of the ones I looked at mentioned an *aluminum* switch! Ye Gods! Can you imagine running an amp or two through an aluminum switch. I shudder to think of it.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm trying to decide if that was sarcastic or serious...


----------



## CaptainPicard (Jan 8, 2016)

Well then I'm glad I got my new one when I did. Price was too low for that not to be the case. At least now I won't feel as bad about using my first one so much.


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 8, 2016)

scout24 said:


> I'm trying to decide if that was sarcastic or serious...


If you are talking about my response - serious. I realize our light bodies are for the most part aluminum, but there we are talking about several mm² of cross section. In a clicky flashlight switch, there is a very small contact area doing a make or break, guaranteed to draw an arc at higher currents. Want to guess how well aluminum handles arcs?


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 8, 2016)

CaptainPicard said:


> Well then I'm glad I got my new one when I did. Price was too low for that not to be the case. At least now I won't feel as bad about using my first one so much.



Their are probably more out there at a similar price Jon Luc, but yeah at $29+s&h it's a guilt free feeling to carry one. 

To me it's like finding out Wham-o is going to stop making 133 gram frisbees. I have a few, most knock offs weigh 133 grams +/- and millions are out there in stores...yet for some reason I want to stockpile a few.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes, I meant yours. I thought you may be giving me grief for saying you get what you pay for in regards to the switch! :nana: Sorry I doubted your sincerity. PM incoming. :grouphug: 



Timothybil said:


> If you are talking about my response - serious. I realize our light bodies are for the most part aluminum, but there we are talking about several mm² of cross section. In a clicky flashlight switch, there is a very small contact area doing a make or break, guaranteed to draw an arc at higher currents. Want to guess how well aluminum handles arcs?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 8, 2016)

Blessed are the peacemakers.

~ C.G.


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 8, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Blessed are the peacemakers.





Monty Python said:


> Blessed are the cheesemakers.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 8, 2016)

scout24 said:


> My sub- $30.00 plus shipping 6P arrived yesterday. 2019 lithium primaries installed, it's been sitting on a shelf since 2009. No sense leaving it NIP...


Where are these sub $30 websites? No can find.


----------



## m4a1usr (Jan 8, 2016)

recDNA said:


> Where are these sub $30 websites? No can find.



In post #33 I included one of the sites they were still available on that date. They are now gone. Replaced with a much more costly seller. BUT. There are still a few sellers on that bidding site where you can find a 6P for just s few dollars over 30 bux. And that includes shipping,


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 8, 2016)

Well sure; who doesn't love cheese? 

~ Chance


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 8, 2016)

Or peace?
P


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 8, 2016)

Or peace on toast.
P


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 10, 2016)

Even more so is what an old incan Surefire with a Crosshairs logo is worth. 

What's so big about having the crosshair logo...

I guess I need to stock up on a few more G series lights. I love em, and might grab a set of 6Ps also....


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 10, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> I have an old G2 without lockout tailcap. I rather like it as sometimes less is more.



Same here, I was about to throw it away a few years back as I was new to my "Education" and thought it was faulty, lol...

Little was I then....


----------



## Swordforthelord (Jan 10, 2016)

Greenbean said:


> Same here, I was about to throw it away a few years back as I was new to my "Education" and thought it was faulty, lol...
> 
> Little was I then....


I do like how it shaves a few mm off the overall length.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm frankly surprised it took Surefire this long to ditch incans. They've been basically obsolete for years now and I can't imagine who's still buying them except to use as hosts. I guess that explains the firesale pricing on 6P's lately. The 6P is such a rock solid host though that I'll have to pick up another one or two from Amazon while they're still there and still under $30.


----------



## 1pt21 (Jan 11, 2016)

scs said:


> I really wanted to get a couple but reason got the better of me. I realized I would still have to spend more money to get them to my liking: a round of Xeno bezels to replace their stock plastic bezel ring ($8-$12 each); a round of McClickies ($10 each); and getting them bored ($25-ish each). That totals to more than another $50 each (including shipping) on top of the cost and shipping for the lights themselves. Then I would have to spend around $20 total for a new dropin each. I rather spend that money on some Zebralights.




Why bother contemplating it anyway if you're literally going to change every aspect of the light besides the SureFire logo on the side to "get it to your liking"??? Then, talk about what you'd rather spend your money on in the thread solely based on getting a good deal on 6P? LOL

Glad to know where you'd rather spend your money.......


----------



## scout24 (Jan 11, 2016)

More for the rest of us...  Look at it that way.



1pt21 said:


> Why bother contemplating it anyway if you're literally going to change every aspect of the light besides the SureFire logo on the side to "get it to your liking"??? Then, talk about what you'd rather spend your money on in the thread solely based on getting a good deal on 6P? LOL
> 
> Glad to know where you'd rather spend your money.......


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 11, 2016)

The crowd is definitely thinning out. About all that is going on at Ebay is a couple offered in the $30-$40 range. Also, I noticed that there was not a single original G2 being offered. I guess it is the end of an era.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 11, 2016)

Yeah I noticed available G2's were typically going for the same prices lately...like there isn't/wasn't a big dump of them to the market like it's metal sibling, the 6P. 

Frankly I haven't visited the SF sight in ages so don't know if they've eliminated _all_ incans or just the 2 models us hobbiests enjoy so much.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 11, 2016)

Not one incan flashlight listed on the SF website. Gone...


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 11, 2016)

On the bright side it will mean the Incan part of the forum will be a little smaller and hopefully closely knit with knowledge as usual. 

I know I have learned a ton from all you guys over the years.


----------



## scs (Jan 11, 2016)

1pt21 said:


> Why bother contemplating it anyway if you're literally going to change every aspect of the light besides the SureFire logo on the side to "get it to your liking"??? Then, talk about what you'd rather spend your money on in the thread solely based on getting a good deal on 6P? LOL
> 
> Glad to know where you'd rather spend your money.......



I alluded to the buying impulse, fueled by the low prices and belief that the model has been discontinued, which I assumed others also shared. I shared my opinion. Excuse me.

Why bother? Why does Oveready bother with any of their P and C series modification and upgrade products and services?


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 11, 2016)

Some are buying 6p's while they still can for curing the urge to scratch an itch that may involve turning it into a Chevy pickup headlight bright light, an old fashioned incan cop light or something in between. I'm keeping my $28.35 6P stock. 

Regardless it aint something worth arguing over.

So lets all just live and let live here...ok? 
afterall.....
Flashlights are fun.


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 11, 2016)

:grouphug: Amen! :drunk:


----------



## 1pt21 (Jan 11, 2016)

scs said:


> I alluded to the buying impulse, fueled by the low prices and belief that the model has been discontinued, which I assumed others also shared. I shared my opinion. Excuse me.
> 
> Why bother? Why does Oveready bother with any of their P and C series modification and upgrade products and services?



Fair enough. Sorry I came off a bit harsh, didn't mean to offend. Thanks for sharing with us :candle:


----------



## scs (Jan 11, 2016)

1pt21 said:


> Fair enough. Sorry I came off a bit harsh, didn't mean to offend. Thanks for sharing with us :candle:



None taken. No harm done.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 11, 2016)

SF may be done with incandescents, But I am not and never will be. Some of my favorites are the 6P and E2E burning that hot wire! Thank goodness for Lumens Factory. 

Hot Wires Save Lives! :grouphug:


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ I dig what you're saying there. 
Long live the parts box!!!

A little off topic but may shed some light..
Pun intended...

Anyway have you guys noticed $3 flashlights are LED now?
It's as if it's more costly to produce the incan products anymore.
And let's face it, how many folks will pay $60 for an incan 6P vs $60 for a G2x Pro? (Meaning the masses, not us)
Thanks to clones and knockoffs it's even worse...only a select few even buy genuine 6P bodies these days..

So Sure Fire in the end was probably not see-ing enough sales...and unlike Mag decided to eliminate them from their roster, where Mag learned making them thinner and out of slightly less paint, metal, whatever and sells mini mag incans at Wally world for $7.99 or 2D's for $20...that aint SureFire's style. 

Same scenario for Sure Fire would be thinner, cheaper made versions of the 6P for selling at Lowes for say...$20... Not gonna happen.

I get that.


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 11, 2016)

I am kicking myself in the rear now as I sold a perfectly good bored 9P that I could have been running my 2 x 18500 cells in and my P90.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ yeah I can see that. 

Buy a Malkoff MD3 body and give yourself a break...and enjoy an M91w when he has some in stock...


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 11, 2016)

Greenbean said:


> I am kicking myself in the rear now as I sold a perfectly good bored 9P that I could have been running my 2 x 18500 cells in and my P90.



Yup, you let a classic virtually future proof platform go. You should be ashamed of yourself. Go to your room now! haha

Seriously, I will keep all my lights like that forever. I can slam a triple in it or throw some old school hot wire or maybe a new school hot wire. Options are endless. That is why I love them. Plus normals see just a regular light. Nothing fancy to steal in most cases. Obviously not all as some people will steal bubble gum.


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 11, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ yeah I can see that.
> 
> Buy a Malkoff MD3 body and give yourself a break...and enjoy an M91w when he has some in stock...



I did have an MD3 and a M91W.... I let it go but I'm okay with that.
I kept the MD3 body and use it or my MD4 with my V4 WC


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 11, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> Obviously not all as some people will steal bubble gum.



Ain't that the truth....


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 12, 2016)

Greenbean said:


> I did have an MD3 and a M91W.... I let it go but I'm okay with that.
> I kept the MD3 body and use it or my MD4 with my V4 WC



Seriously?

A 9P and MD3 w/M91?
Turn around and face the wall...we're gonna kick ya too. lol

Just joking. I've let a lot of things go over the years I'd like to get back...wish I still had that Evel Kinevel Western Flyer...that 77 Cutlass...several pocket knives..old Rayovacs, A&N mini mag clones...etc, etc.


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 12, 2016)

The worst of it was the box of light bodies that were supposed to go to Precision Works to bet bored, 

Mint M4 body, 
Black C3,
HA C2,
and a Z2 Combat body!!!


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 12, 2016)

Greenbean said:


> I am kicking myself in the rear now as I sold a perfectly good bored 9P that I could have been running my 2 x 18500 cells in and my P90.



A dealer on one of the auction sites is selling Solarforce two 18650 bodies for $13 shipped from China.


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks, 

I am actually watching that in my Watch List...Lol...


----------



## scs (Jan 12, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> A dealer on one of the auction sites is selling Solarforce two 18650 bodies for $13 shipped from China.



Dave (nailbender) offers the L2-D18 bodies for $13 + tax and shipping.


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 13, 2016)

He and I are emailing at the moment as I also need an IR drop in, 

Appreciate you guys watching out for me. lovecpf


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 16, 2016)

Double post. Oops.
Thanks again verizon.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 16, 2016)

SureFire might be done with incandecents....
But I'm not.

Neither is Streamlight. 

The market changed. Fair enough. Even the $2 Dorcy comes with an LED now.





But as long as there are suppliers selling bulbs my little ole 6P's and G2's will still be in the rotation along with my _2015_ TL 2's, Stingers and Strions. 


And now that they've nix'd twisty switches in new lights....so long SureFire I won't be buying anymore of your products.
Nope, I'll throw my few $ at the little guys who appreciate their customers and don't cater to bean counter executives who choose data over people.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 16, 2016)

Just my two cents. I understand fully that Surefire is a business. They need to make money. No problem. Put a poll on your website. Which light would you like to see a run of. The tooling is LONG paid for. Do Sprint Runs, A'la Spyderco, Swissbianco, etc. A run of red G2's next year, limited number at a MODEST profit. Purple anodized 6P's in 2017. Bring back the original bodied L1 in black HA in 2018, make 2000 of them. Current driver and emitter. They would sell like hotcakes, keep people interested and watching their website, put them more in touch with the "little guy" who supports them. I've suggested this before, I'll suggest it again...


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 16, 2016)

RIGHT ON!!!


Call me cynical Scout, but I fear some would complain about the shade of red.


----------



## Grijon (Jan 16, 2016)

scout24 said:


> Just my two cents. I understand fully that Surefire is a business. They need to make money. No problem. Put a poll on your website. Which light would you like to see a run of. The tooling is LONG paid for. Do Sprint Runs, A'la Spyderco, Swissbianco, etc. A run of red G2's next year, limited number at a MODEST profit. Purple anodized 6P's in 2017. Bring back the original bodied L1 in black HA in 2018, make 2000 of them. Current driver and emitter. They would sell like hotcakes, keep people interested and watching their website, put them more in touch with the "little guy" who supports them. I've suggested this before, I'll suggest it again...




I think this is excellent, and I would imagine that it would be good business, too; you could make a profit on the items themselves while generating good customer will towards your company. Additionally, surely at least a few people that intend to buy just the special items would pick up an additional item they didn't plan on - and vice versa.

The only way to know would be to test it in practice...


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 16, 2016)

Grijon said:


> I think this is excellent, and I would imagine that it would be good business, too; you could make a profit on the items themselves while generating good customer will towards your company. Additionally, surely at least a few people that intend to buy just the special items would pick up an additional item they didn't plan on - and vice versa.
> 
> The only way to know would be to test it in practice...


And if you had a few retired guys who would like to make a little spending money now and then who could come in and do the run it would be even better, and you wouldn't have an effect on your current production at all, except for a day or two's use of a few machines that could be scheduled around.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 16, 2016)

^^ speaking of retired guys...
Great idea btw...

SureFire seems to be going after a younger sect, now selling flat brim flexi-fit ball caps and all.
Fine n dandy.

They see the previous generation as a "the Price is Right" crowd....

Yet who's got all that disposable income?
Youngsters just getting going or 'the Price is Right' gang? 
You guessed it...the old farts whose kids are grown or nearly, who earn way more after being in the business for decades...many cases house paid for, very few bills and stashing $100 bills in 401k's by the dozen.

Fine! Have at it SureFire....the Bank of America of flashlights.


----------



## novice (Jan 16, 2016)

scout24 said:


> Do Sprint Runs, A'la Spyderco, Swissbianco, etc. A run of red G2's next year, limited number at a MODEST profit. Purple anodized 6P's in 2017. Bring back the original bodied L1 in black HA in 2018, make 2000 of them. Current driver and emitter. They would sell like hotcakes, keep people interested and watching their website, put them more in touch with the "little guy" who supports them. I've suggested this before, I'll suggest it again...



+1

I've always thought Surefire missed out by not doing more harder-to-lose "day-glo" colors for the G2/G3, such as fluorescent turquoise, toxic green, hazard orange, and GITD, and advertising them in in backpacking/climbing magazines aimed at for the outdoor/camping crowd. It would have been nice to have had a nitrolon version of A19 extenders. They could have come out with some easy-to-see colored lanyards, as well (that would have been easy to outsource).

I would also love to see a limited run of 6P and 9P lights in HA..


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 16, 2016)

scout24 said:


> Just my two cents. I understand fully that Surefire is a business. They need to make money. No problem. Put a poll on your website. Which light would you like to see a run of. *The tooling is LONG paid for.* Do Sprint Runs, A'la Spyderco, Swissbianco, etc. A run of red G2's next year, limited number at a MODEST profit. Purple anodized 6P's in 2017. Bring back the original bodied L1 in black HA in 2018, make 2000 of them. Current driver and emitter. They would sell like hotcakes, keep people interested and watching their website, put them more in touch with the "little guy" who supports them. I've suggested this before, I'll suggest it again...




That is a fantastic idea....

I may copy and paste that whole thing and email it to them....


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 16, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> SureFire might be done with incandecents....
> But I'm not.
> 
> Neither is Streamlight. .



I remember the Streamlight guy down at the local Batteries Plus telling me that the NC home inspectors really love the Scorpions because of the all rubber handle and they can't use an LED for home inspections. Guess they haven't found warm tint LEDs yet I don't know. Just can't see things you need to see in a home inspection I guess unless you have a good Incan. 

Works for me...


----------



## scout24 (Jan 16, 2016)

Please do. 



Greenbean said:


> That is a fantastic idea....
> 
> I may copy and paste that whole thing and email it to them....


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 16, 2016)

Greenbean said:


> I remember the Streamlight guy down at the local Batteries Plus telling me that the NC home inspectors really love the Scorpions because of the all rubber handle and they can't use an LED for home inspections. Guess they haven't found warm tint LEDs yet I don't know. Just can't see things you need to see in a home inspection I guess unless you have a good Incan.
> 
> Works for me...



Works for me too.

Don't wanna go too far off the tracks into the tint talk, but in certain scenarios the warm glow is just easier on the eyes making it easier to pick out things. 

Streamlight is thereabouts as big as SureFire, yet for whatever reason has stayed with a few of their older models...even updating them lately.
I bought an 015 strion incan. They had changed the body and tail cap knurling for much better grip. Also the bulb assembly was white instead of black like my 06 version. They also still make their answer to the 6P, the TL 2...both LED and incan. 
But then again there aren't 1000 other cloners cutting into their sales like the 6P. 


I suppose home inspectors in NC won't be buying anymore 6P's.


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 16, 2016)

True true...


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 16, 2016)

Greenbean said:


> That is a fantastic idea....
> 
> I may copy and paste that whole thing and email it to them....



Count me in too


----------

